

TextOnly - Android Browser for just reading text from articles - Ramanean
https://market.android.com/details?id=com.spacenext.textonly&feature=search_result

======
Ramanean
Text Only in android browser which strips out unwanted content and it displays
only the needed text in a simple format.It supports more than 80% of
websites..

